# Most calories you've consumed in one meal?



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2006)

The other day I at about 8 am I ate a decent breakfast, and went off to class.  I meant to eat a lunch at 12-1pm but it didnt happen because I had to finish an assignment.  Then I totally forgot about my lab from 2-5 pm.  By 5:30 pm I'm starving so I just wanted to consume as many calories as possible so I went to subway.

I ate:

1 Large meatball sub
2 cookies
1 Large choc milk

This amounted to 1900 calories!!  Please keep in mind I don't do this on a regular basis, my diet schedule is all fucked up right now because of labs/assignments/midterms etc.

Which leads me to my question... Whats the largest amount of calories you've consumed in one meal?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 20, 2006)

1 18" pizza with pepperoni, 1/2 lb of pasta with alfredo sauce and chicken, a bowl of jalapeno peppers, and 2 slices of cheesecake. Whatever that adds up to. 

I ate it on a bet. I won.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> 1 18" pizza with pepperoni, 1/2 lb of pasta with alfredo sauce and chicken, a bowl of jalapeno peppers, and 2 slices of cheesecake. Whatever that adds up to.
> 
> I ate it on a bet. I won.



Dude.

That's a lot.


----------



## GFR (Oct 20, 2006)

5000-10,000 not sure


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 20, 2006)

ST240 said:


> Dude.
> 
> That's a lot.


 
And I'd still lose at the Nathan's Hotdog eating contest.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 20, 2006)

I would say somewhere in the 5000 area.


----------



## leg_press (Oct 20, 2006)

Either extra large 'the works' pizza, garlic pizza bread and 1 pint of ice cream or eat as much as u like chinese meal. Dunno what was more calories but both made me feel like a bloated pig.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 20, 2006)

Shit any thanksgiving or xmas atleast 5000k is a given.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess my poll scale pretty much shit the bed then.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

ST240 said:


> I guess my poll scale pretty much shit the bed then.



I'd like to know who selected 500-1000.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Shit any thanksgiving or xmas atleast 5000k is a given.


----------



## leg_press (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> I'd like to know who selected 500-1000.



That would be erm me. find it hard to stomach any more the 1000k whethers its whole food or junk


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 20, 2006)

leg_press said:


> That would be erm me. find it hard to stomach any more the 1000k whethers its whole food or junk



That's some serious restraint you have there.  On one level, I'm jealous.  Big holiday meals are a downfall of mine, as well as the occasional all-you-can-eat buffets.


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 20, 2006)

I went to Hardee's and it was buy one get on free grilled sourdough burgers. I ate both of them plus a medium sized curly fries and an oreo shake. It was so good.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd guess that any super or king size meal at Bk or McDonald's is over 2500.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 20, 2006)

I think for me it was ~2500. Half a large extra cheese meat lovers stuff crust pizza and 2 Rockstar energy drinks.



Goodfella9783 said:


> I'd guess that any super or king size meal at Bk or McDonald's is over 2500.



Doubt it.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> I think for me it was ~2500. Half a large extra cheese meat lovers stuff crust pizza and 2 Rockstar energy drinks.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 20, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Doubt it.


 
Triple Whopper with Cheese, King fries & a King coke is 2220. I wasn't far off.

So whoever has really binged on fast food at any given time in one meal has easily eaten around 3000-4000 calories. The Coke alone was like 700 calories.


----------



## assassin (Oct 21, 2006)

who selected less than 500


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 21, 2006)

When deployed to remote locations we're given packaged meals called MREs which are anywhere from 1900-2700 calories.  And that's for one meal.

My bud had one just laying around at home and he was going to eat it even though he'd just been sitting around all week, so I took it and threw it on the ground and stomped the crap out of it.  Friends don't let friends get obese  

On another note there's these little heater strips in MREs that are in plastic bags, they're for cooking the main course, you poor water in it and the strip makes the water boil extremely hot.  You can take the strip out and put it in a water bottle mixed with tobasco and water and it makes a really effective tear gas bomb


----------



## aceshigh (Oct 21, 2006)

24 peice pizza


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 21, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> When deployed to remote locations we're given packaged meals called MREs which are anywhere from 1900-2700 calories. And that's for one meal.
> 
> My bud had one just laying around at home and he was going to eat it even though he'd just been sitting around all week, so I took it and threw it on the ground and stomped the crap out of it. Friends don't let friends get obese
> 
> On another note there's these little heater strips in MREs that are in plastic bags, they're for cooking the main course, you poor water in it and the strip makes the water boil extremely hot. *You can take the strip out and put it in a water bottle mixed with tobasco and water and it makes a really effective tear gas bomb*


 
I always wondered what I'd do with all the MREs my old roommate left behind.


----------



## fufu (Oct 21, 2006)

Lol, my buddy in the army loves MRE's.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I always wondered what I'd do with all the MREs my old roommate left behind.



I know something you could do with them.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 21, 2006)

3 12 inch chicken bacon ranches from subway. 


1080 cals each 12 inch, 94 carbs a sandwhich, 72 protein each sandwhich


so 3240 cals 282 carbs 216 grams of protein in one meal.. sweeet


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 21, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> 3 12 inch chicken bacon ranches from subway.
> 
> 
> 1080 cals each 12 inch, 94 carbs a sandwhich, 72 protein each sandwhich
> ...


 
You ate 3 12 inch subs


----------



## vortrit (Oct 21, 2006)

I don't know when it was, but I'm pretty sure I've eaten a lot more than the maximum number at one time.


----------



## StanUk (Oct 22, 2006)

I think mine would be when I was away in France, there was a chinese that did all you can eat for something like 8 euros. Needless to say I got my moneys worth. I couldnt tell you how many calories there were, but I ate 5 big plates full of noodles/meats/vegetables etc etc and then a big desert after. I ate to the point where I went all pale and almost past out, there must have been at least 3500 calories there, thats just a rough estimate though.


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 22, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> You ate 3 12 inch subs



yeah lol its not that hard.


----------



## Double D (Oct 22, 2006)

Its not hard to eat over 5,000 calories if you eat the right things. Like Big Macs and things like that.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 22, 2006)

2000-2500 is easy, just eat a large pizza.

Once I ate a large pizza and half a dozen donuts.  It tasted good going down.....what came out was some of the most distgusting, and painful, stuff ever.


----------



## fufu (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> 2000-2500 is easy, just eat a large pizza.
> 
> Once I ate a large pizza and half a dozen donuts.  It tasted good going down.....what came out was some of the most distgusting, and painful, stuff ever.



Was that after a contest or something?


----------



## leg_press (Oct 22, 2006)

P-funk said:


> 2000-2500 is easy, just eat a large pizza.
> 
> Once I ate a large pizza and half a dozen donuts.  It tasted good going down.....what came out was some of the most distgusting, and painful, stuff ever.



Hope no one is eatin as they read this but if ate all that it would come straight back up again


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 22, 2006)

Heh, some might not find it easy to eat a large pizza Sir Funk


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2006)

on a bet (200 bucks), I ate 4 pizza pies. Dont ask me how many calories, but holy shit I was feeling it.
By the way, I m not talking about medium pies; I did slice pies....god I'm getting sick thinking of it again.....


----------



## vinceforheismen (Oct 22, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> on a bet (200 bucks), I ate 4 pizza pies. Dont ask me how many calories, but holy shit I was feeling it.
> By the way, I m not talking about medium pies; I did slice pies....god I'm getting sick thinking of it again.....




my hero!
i love getting payed to eat stupid things.
i was out eating sushi with my brother and his friends and they pilled up all the wasabie and put it into a ball... it was about half the size of a baseball and i ate it for 25 bucks. tasted so bad but it was well worth it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 22, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Heh, some might not find it easy to eat a large pizza Sir Funk



Depends on the pizza... If it's a thin crust one like a donatos large pizza, it's easy as hell to eat the whole thing... If it's a deep dish or stuff crust from pizza hut with tons of toppings, it's another deal entirely.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 22, 2006)

dont steal my thunder!!! it was standard size NJ Pizzeria pizza!


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 23, 2006)

any time I go into an all u can eat chinese buffet hungry I cringe at how many cals I put away!!!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

regular chinese food is amazing, but those buffets make my stomach do whirlies and I get sick everytime. I'm off them permenantly.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 23, 2006)

Yeah chinese buffets are definitely the calorie kings.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> Yeah chinese buffets are definitely the calorie kings.


Nice sig


----------



## JimSnow (Oct 23, 2006)

I drank a gallon of _100% Natural Cran-Raspberry Juice_ (mostly sugar, I'm sure) at work last night within a 6 hour period. That was, by reading the label, 2,240 calories! That doesn't count the two meals and protien shake I had in the same period.

"Based on a 2,000 Calorie Diet?" Whom does that apply? LOL


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I had a decent day of eating yesterday. I've been dieting for a month, and wanted to have some fun, with this thread in mind.

Meal #1: 
Double Whopper with Cheese and Bacon
King Sized Coca Cola
King Sized Onion Rings

Meal #2
2 McDonalds Double Cheeseburgers
2 Apple Pies

Meal #3
1 pint of Hagen Daas Butter Pecan Ice Cream

Meal #4
Grilled Stuft Spicy Chicken Burrito
Chicken Quesadilla
Large Mountain Dew
2 Caramel Apple Empenadas

Meal #5 
6 pack of Miller Light

Workout:
20 minutes of projectile shit at 2AM


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I had a decent day of eating yesterday. I've been dieting for a month, and wanted to have some fun, with this thread in mind.
> 
> Meal #1:
> Double Whopper with Cheese and Bacon
> ...



Noice... Good Job.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Noice... Good Job.


 
I'm definitely paying for it today...


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2006)

That was well worth it.

Shit consider it a colon cleanse,  people pay good bucks for those


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I had a decent day of eating yesterday. I've been dieting for a month, and wanted to have some fun, with this thread in mind.
> 
> Meal #1:
> Double Whopper with Cheese and Bacon
> ...


you sir, are truly a gent amongst giants.
Nice going you fat fuck


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 23, 2006)

My stomach gurggled (in a bad way) when I read that list.  Holy crap that's a lot of terrible stuff in one day.

What's also amazing is there are people who eat like that... every... single... day......yuck.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> My stomach gurggled (in a bad way) when I read that list.  Holy crap that's a lot of terrible stuff in one day.
> 
> What's also amazing is there are people who eat like that... every... single... day......yuck.


I have a cousin who owns a restaurant (not chinese) and he eats like that everyday. it makes me nauseous to see what he can do the 300 lb fat fuck.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 23, 2006)

does he look like fat bastard when he takes his shirt off? hahaha


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

juggernaut said:


> you sir, are truly a gent amongst giants.
> Nice going you fat fuck


 
The best part about it is I'm a pound lighter than I was Saturday.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 23, 2006)

Probably had such a furious episode of gastryc emptying that you took some excess buildup in your colon with it.

The colonic effect IainDaniel mentioned.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> My stomach gurggled (in a bad way) when I read that list. Holy crap that's a lot of terrible stuff in one day.
> 
> What's also amazing is there are people who eat like that... every... single... day......yuck.


 
Yeah, that's the kicker right there. At one time I was one of those people.


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

Plateau_Max said:


> does he look like fat bastard when he takes his shirt off? hahaha


uhh well...yeah. I think I'm going to puke thinking about it...


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I had a decent day of eating yesterday. I've been dieting for a month, and wanted to have some fun, with this thread in mind.
> 
> Meal #1:
> Double Whopper with Cheese and Bacon
> ...



Wow I gotta write this down! This has it all, EFAs, complex carbs, a great workout.  How did you come up with this  ?


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

ST240 said:


> Wow I gotta write this down! This has it all, EFAs, complex carbs, a great workout.  How did you come up with this  ?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 23, 2006)

assassin said:


> who selected less than 500



that was me.  i misread


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 23, 2006)

hey can i be gross for a moment? Does anyone notice an increase in really nasty farting when you eat a high carb meal?


----------



## KentDog (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow, yeah.. as everyone else has already said, 3000 calories in one meal is cake. I used to eat an entire large pepperoni and sausage pizzas in one sitting with beers pretty regularly.. I still do every so often. Whenever I go to a buffet, I eat as much as possible, and I always get dessert. That includes eating at the dining centers on campus when I get the chance. They're all you can eat so I take it as such . I want to get my money's worth, one meal is $7-$9.


----------



## Skate67 (Oct 23, 2006)

KentDog said:


> I used to eat an entire large pepperoni and sausage pizzas in one sitting with beers pretty regularly..



Shut up!  Shut your fucking mouth right now  !!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 24, 2006)

I wonder if this is were to be done on a regular weekly (or biweekly) basis, is there anything anabolic about it and if done once weekly, will any fat really accumulate...


----------



## ddawg (Oct 24, 2006)

Accoding to calorieking, the most calories I ever ate in one meal was about 4900.  When I was fat ass my family would get 2 jumbo pizzas, large cheese stick, and dessert pizza.
I'd eat:

4 Super Supreme Slices (2520 calories)
3 All Meat Slices (1830)
2 Cheese Sticks (260)
1 Dessert Slice (230)

Those were the good ol' days!


----------



## juggernaut (Oct 31, 2006)

I know what you mean dawg.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2006)

I've eaten about $40 worth of food at a shitty diner before.  I had like 6 entrees plus leftovers from everyone else.  I had to put someone in his place who thought he could eat like me, heh.

Note: I had just consumed food about 2 hours prior to that as well.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 31, 2006)

Is that really something that should be proved Mr Pimp?


----------



## Flakko (Oct 31, 2006)

I have no idea, I guess something around 2,000.
I've eaten a medium pepperoni pizza.
 a BK angus with medium onion rings, soda and a cheesecake slice, those are some of times I can recall that I've eaten a lot.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Feb 19, 2007)

i had 6 bowls of fettucine alfredo at olive garden during the never ending apsta bowl thing. football team would go there friday nights as a 14 yr old i tied w/ a kid that was 400lbs on team but he than got disqualified for puking in the bathroom.


----------



## 420 (Feb 27, 2011)

Roughly 4200 calories. 5 slices of bacon with 2 eggs 4 peices of toast with jam, 4 glasses of juice, 3 slices of pepperoni and bacon pizza, half a big bag of sunchips, 3 white chocolate macadamian cookies, 1 pepperette.


----------



## Arra (Feb 27, 2011)

Yay a 4 year-old topic.


----------

